# Computer Abbreviations



## Claire (May 27, 2006)

It would be nice if someone would post some of the commonly used abbreviations and what they mean.  I know things like ISO and IMO, but some others I think I know, but am not sure enough to use them.  I know there are others in the same boat as me.


----------



## Haggis (May 27, 2006)

I think it would be easier if you listed the ones you are not sure about since there are hundreds, if not thousands.

I cannot understand why people use abbreviations on forums (apart from TNT/ISO/REC which are useful for thread subject headings where space is limited). Abbreviations come about when it is necessary to get your message across quickly, such as in a real-time situation as per a chat room or during online gaming. Forums and email should be written out in its entirety as there is no need for speed as there is in the situations I listed earlier.

And no, I don't believe that it saves time when writing out a post or email, speed is not a necessity when using communication mediums such as these.


----------



## buckytom (May 27, 2006)

haggis, in my case, i abbreviate for both laziness and for speed. 

i'm usually at work when i'm on this site, and i'm able to steal a few minutes here and there to reply to posts. sometimes, i'm repairing something with one hand and half of my brain, while the other halves are posting.  that may be a little too obvious at times...lol.

claire, here's a huge list from the great kitchenelf. ( i miss elfie)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f29/chat-acronyms-a-z-10265.html?highlight=abbreviations


----------



## Claire (May 27, 2006)

Thanks Bucky, I'm going to check it out as soon I have a little more time (this evening). Haggis, I think a lot of people use the abbreviations out of habit, and some out of inability to really type. There are a lot of people out there who didn't learn to type well before the computer age hit. In my era, only girls going into the secretary biz really learned to type well. It was the beginning of the feminist days, and often women would refuse to learn to type because it would type-cast them (pun not intended). Even as a kid I believed in learning a little of everything (probably mostly because I didn't know what I wanted to be when I grew up) so learned to type passibly. The abbreviations allow you to type the least amount, not have to worry about spelling and punctuation, etc.  I once saw a survey that found that most people claim they write on the internet the same way they would in business correspondence and such, but then read some of their emails, full of U for you,  .... I guess they found people who thought that was the way business people correspond!


----------

